# Frage: FTP Verwaltung...



## Unwissender21 (17. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich habe einen FTP-Server und möchte ihn gerne für andere zugänglich machen. Ich will aber vermeiden, dass diese dann Files löschen o.ä. machen können. Kann man da verschiedene accounts einrichten, denen man unterschiedliche Zugriffsberechtigungen zuteilt? Bin relativ neu im Bezug auf FTP-Geschichten...Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## MCIglo (17. November 2004)

Ja. 
Kannst auch Gruppen anlegen (soferns n halbwegs anständiger ftpd ist)


----------



## Unwissender21 (17. November 2004)

Also ich habe ein Account bei spymac.net, die auch FTP anbieten...200MB? + 20GB traffic/monat. Keine Ahnung, ob das "anständig" ist. Die scheinen aber eine recht grosse Community zu haben, so nach dem Motto "Die Masse kann nicht irren".

Wie erstelle ich diese Gruppen? Ich benutze SmartFTP...


----------



## MCIglo (17. November 2004)

In dem Fall geht das natürlich nicht!
Als du sagtest, dass du einen Server hast, bin ich von einem eigenen, lokalen Server bzw von einem Root-Server ausgegangen. Das, was du aber hast scheint ein shared Server zu sein. In diesem Fall geht das normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Unwissender21 (18. November 2004)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe. Das bedeutet also, wenn ich jemandem Zugang zu diesem FTP gewähre, dann voll und ganz Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. November 2004)

Schau Dir mal den 'Webexplorer' vom Zend Coding Contest an. Damit kannst du notfalls spezielle Verzeichnisse zugänglich machen (mit Passwort schützen, an .httaccess denken!)


----------

